# What Arrow Rest Do Yall Use



## wings (Oct 27, 2005)

What Arrow Rest Do Yall Use On Your Hunting Setup


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*what arrow rest do yall use?*

Hunting - Bododdle Bullet
3D - QT 3000
Target - QT 3000 & Bododdle Drop


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

QAD Ultra on the Liberty, Cobra on the Parker


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

limb driver


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

Whammy!!!


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Drop Zone on both bows , but a Whammy on the way.


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

Hunting = Limb Driver
3d = Limb Driver
Indoor = Limb Driver
Field = Limb Driver

The Limb Driver is the best rest I have ever shot for any venue I have ever shot.


----------



## bushlight (Feb 20, 2007)

Ordered a QAD ultra rest for the cardiac,and a MUZZY zero effect for the tomkat waiting for them to get here:darkbeer:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Nap 360. I love the thing, but never having used a dropaway I'm thinking of trying one out.:embara:


----------



## drop_tyne (Apr 23, 2007)

*none of the above*

Schaffer drop away.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

TR Dropzones on all my bows, hunting and target.


----------



## loomis (May 20, 2006)

*trophy ridge*

Dropzone the best i have used,And great customer service.On my Hoyt Trykon XT


----------



## SuperDogOne (Apr 14, 2007)

Bodoodle Timberdoodle with fingers on my ProTec 4000.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

TX Bowhunter said:


> Hunting = Limb Driver
> 3d = Limb Driver
> Indoor = Limb Driver
> Field = Limb Driver
> ...


same set up for me except i don't do field......:wink:

speed


----------



## ETERNAL10 (Mar 27, 2007)

*i*

Im love my limbdriver but i use trophy taker for hunting..,


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Just put a QAD HD on my Slayer.. and man... I like it!! Way quieter than my TT's and deadly accurate...  :wink: :thumb:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Hunting - Ripcord
Spots - Mathews Convertible
3d - TT Spring Steel


----------



## cdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

trophy taker and limbdriver


----------



## medic1 (Feb 12, 2007)

kaz away


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Drop Zone


----------



## Chris Roland1 (Nov 27, 2006)

*rest*

why cant we vote for Bodoodle. Bodoodle pro lites


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Chris Roland1 said:


> why cant we vote for Bodoodle. Bodoodle pro lites


Exactly! :wink:

:tongue:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I voted for TT which I have used in the past. I currently have a Clavier Avalanche on my Cougar 4.


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

After all these years I traded my TT for a Ripcord.

I would try a Limb Driver but I dont think I want that long cord on my bow. Not while hunting these rugged mountains anyway.


----------



## shaft-slinger (Jan 11, 2007)

*My favorite rest*

Never ever had vane contact, not even at 319 fps playing around with a 310 gr arrow weight @ 59 lbs. QAD LD my choice (opinion)
Elite Synergy 55# 29 inch draw 
274 fps 390 gr. Goldtip Traditional
292 fps 340 gr. Goldtip Pro Hunters 65 lbs KE
304 fps 320 gr. Cheetah
QAD Rest LD Camo
Trophy Ridge Matrix .019
Alpine Softloc 5 arrow quiver
Scott /Wolf


----------



## kraiza (Jan 13, 2006)

QAD/LD on both of my bows.


----------



## razorjack (Feb 27, 2006)

*Hha*

I use a HHA dropaway.............


----------



## Mink (Oct 23, 2006)

I use a Limb Driver on my X-2 and Luv it!


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

I used a drop zone last year, I did some experamenting with the limb driver and found that even if the control cord fails that i can shoot an arrow out of the rest with reasonable accuraccy. I think ill take a limbdriver to the woods this year.


----------



## swackhamer (May 24, 2005)

TT shakey hunter:darkbeer:


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

DMI Expert II on both hunting bows.


----------



## HootOwl81 (Mar 27, 2007)

muzzy is all i will use


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

Whisker Biscuit.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

whammy and infinity fallaway


----------



## HeadHunter (Jul 2, 2003)

Muzzy Zero Effect. Used it for years and don't see anything on the market that is better. No strings, springs or magnets. Love it. You really should have included it in the survey.


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

I use the QAD Ultra HD for hunting and Limb Driver for target  Very good rest


----------



## txbdyguard (Jan 7, 2007)

*Mathews Convertible HDII*

Mathews Convertible HDII Schaffer GEN II MAT I for sale


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

I voted for the w.b. but i also have the qad ld.My trust is still in the biscuit over ANYTHING else for hunting--there is nothing to go wrong with it,nothing.:secret:


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

kaz away


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Plain old NAP 800's on my hunting bows (6), and 3000's on my spot/3D rigs(2).


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Limb driver for everything here.


----------



## 808hunta (Apr 5, 2006)

*None of the above*

Muzzy Zero Effect Next Generation


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

another 'none of the above'

i use a golden key rover with the horseshoe launchers. i cover the launchers in moleskin/fleece and they are whisper quiet.

i chose the rover because of its extremely rugged design. having my rest not be right at the moment of truth isnt something i want to be thinking of. i think the rover design was one of the better ones GKF had.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

I have NAP Quicktune's on all of my setups, 800/1000/3000.

The 3000's are a spot shooter thing to me, too many screws. The 800 is very simple and rugged, and my favorite for hunting bows. I always add a Dakota Archery arrow holder:

http://www.dakotaarchery.com/arrowholders/index.html

I don't use super fast setups, so a drop away isn't needed for my shooting.


----------



## Ridge Buster (Oct 26, 2006)

TR drop zone on mine


----------

